# Protection et Mode de Vie > Vidéos de Sensibilisation et Information >  cette vidéo est géniale!mieux que earthlings!

## emmajojo

http://ouvrirlesyeux.canalblog.com/arch ... 92359.html

j'en ai chialé, pas d'images choquantes!
je crois que c'est grace à ingrid-euh que je l'ai trouvée

----------


## léa17

wahou magnifique vidéo vraiment.

----------


## alixlili

je peux pas la voir   ::

----------


## Djena43

::   ::   ::

----------


## snoopette

C'est une vidéo magnifique! Ce sont à peu près les mêmes choses que Earthlings sauf qu'elle ne montre pas d'images choquantes!   ::

----------


## annie

je peux pas la voir non plus, j'ai qu'une image "manpower     ::   "

----------


## boubouille

tres bon plaidoyer, ça donne à reflechir    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## Katryne

tres beau et tellement vrai   ::

----------


## Lisabelle54

un peu de mal a tout lire mais c'est vrai qu'elle est  joliment faite et surtout vrai. Par contre je vois pas bien le soucis avec la laine   :?   le cuir je vois bien mais la laine, c'est d'une nécessité pour les mouton d'être tondu sinon le poids est trop lourd et c'est un matériel utiliser dans les bio-construction, utilisé comme un isolant bio, enfin c'est ce que j'ai vue a une émission sur les éco-construction ou bio-construction je sais plsu comment on dit  :? 

Par contre petit hs   ::    en 2 ème partie on entend une musique classique et je cherche cette musique depuis des année sans réussir a me souvenir qui c'est  certaine d'entre vous connaisse t'elle l'interprète voir le titre aussi?

----------


## Lisabelle54

ah ben j'ai vu pour la laine et pour la musique la vidéo avait couper j'avais pas fait gaffe (pas malin je sais lol me disait pourtant bizarre ça coupe net)

----------

bonjour,
tres belle video ,   :merci:  j ai mis le lien sur mon blog 
(  http://naturalys0708.skyrock.com/ )
++
sandrne

----------


## emmajojo

> je peux pas la voir non plus, j'ai qu'une image "manpower      "


c'est original ça!!!  :hein: 
je suis nulle en informatique, je peux pas t'aider...   ::

----------


## boubouille

> ah ben j'ai vu pour la laine et pour la musique la vidéo avait couper j'avais pas fait gaffe (pas malin je sais lol me disait pourtant bizarre ça coupe net)


la musique je comprend pas dans ta phrase si tu l'as trouver mais c'est la "sonate au clair de lune" de Beethoven    ::

----------


## NEEO

Une merveilleuse vidéo.
Une vérité si simple à comprendre...comment peut on l'ignorer ??

 ::

----------


## annie

le lien direct :

http://www.eyeka.com/moviePlayer_274...lertMedia=true

----------


## poison ivy

Ah, contrairement à vous, je trouve que cette vidéo dessert pas mal la cause des vegans...

Comparer les omnivores à des nazis c'est juste n'importe quoi...
Dire que continuer à manger de la viande c'est comme de laisser une fille se faire violer pour par arriver en retard pour mater son émission télé, je trouve ça limite aussi...



Je suis d'accord que le massacre des animaux est un scandale.
Mais y'a des moyens plus intelligents de faire passer le message.


 :hein:

----------


## emmajojo

pourquoi la page est énorme?  :hein: 




> Ah, contrairement à vous, je trouve que cette vidéo dessert pas mal la cause des vegans...
> 
> Comparer les omnivores à des nazis c'est juste n'importe quoi...
> Dire que continuer à manger de la viande c'est comme de laisser une fille se faire violer pour par arriver en retard pour mater son émission télé, je trouve ça limite aussi...
> 
> 
> 
> Je suis d'accord que le massacre des animaux est un scandale.
> Mais y'a des moyens plus intelligents de faire passer le message.
> ...


bon tu n'as pas tords ds le sens ou ya bcp de gens qui vont s'arréter à ce que tu dis voir.

perso comparer les omnis a des nazis, ça m'a aidé à comprendre le spécisme.
on enferme des êtres vivants ds des conditions à peine supportable( c'était pire pour les juifs que pour les cochons, d'accord, mais les juifs on comptait pas les manger après aussi)
tu peux me dire en quoi ç'est n'importe quoi pour toi?

pour la fille violée, pour moi ça explique qu'on  a le choix, une fois qu'on est au courant, d'agir ou pas pas.ya vraiment des filles qui se font violer devant des passants, ceux ci ne font rien, faut pas réver.je me suis faite agressée une fois, des gens que je connaissais sont passés et n'ont rien fait, pas pour louper leur émission mais parce qu'ils avaient peur.donc c'est des choix qu'on fait, ou pas, à un moment donné.
oui c'est poussé à l'extrème ds cette vidéo, mais c'est volontaire, yen a qui vont dire "c'est quoi cte connerie" et yen a qui vont réfléchir au sens profond du spécisme et du .

cette vidéo, contrairement à earthlings, va au delà de "les animaux souffrent qd on leur fait du mal c'est pas bien, on est immoral"

je reprends les termes de cettes vidéo, et de earthlings :
les trois étapes de l'acceptation d'une vérité:
1-elle est ridiculisée
2-on s'y oppose violemment
3-elle est acceptée comme une évidence

poison, tu peux développer ce qui te plait pas stp?

----------


## artigrigan

Bonjour,

Je suis Antoine Jouanneau, je suis celui qui a écrit et réalisé le film dont on parle sur ce topic. Mon film depuis juin s'est vu posté dans énormément d'endroits et je me suis retrouvé complètement dépassé par sa diffusion, c'est pour cela que je ne peux plus suivre les commentaires qu'on en fait car je ne sais même pas quand il est en ligne quelque part. A part pour ici où un membre de vegan.fr m'a prévenu.

Je tenais juste à remercier ceux qui ont été touché par mes propos, ça me touche car ça montre que je ne suis pas seul et que peut-être l'humanité a encore un espoir.

Mais je tiens à dire ceci à poison ivy: tes propos sont très irrespectueux et assez désagréables, ça n'est pas parce qu'on n'est pas d'accord avec une thèse qu'on peut la targuer d'être "n'importe quoi" et de sous-entendre que mon film est idiot, et donc moi par la même occasion. Je serais très surpris que tu sois vegan en tenant des propos pareils, et je ne vais pas commencer à débattre sur le fond, mais j'aimerais beaucoup qu'on me montre en quoi la situation est animaux est différente de celle des juifs pendant la guerre. A moins d'être spéciste ou alors de n'être au courant de rien, on ne peut qu'être frappé par les points communs. Alors dommage que ça ne te frappe pas plus que ça, et dommage que la métaphore du viol te choque, à mon avis c'est une histoire entre toi et toi car là aussi les gens qui s'informent de la vérité n'ont pu qu'approuver.

Bref, généralement je ne discute pas de mes films, chacun est libre d'aimer ou pas ce que je fais, et j'aime aussi les critiques négatives, mais là ce message m'a très légèrement agacé, car absolument pas fondé et tellement représentatif des propos des omnivores qui ne supportent pas le poids de leur participation à un génocide de masse. Et non le terme n'est pas trop fort, il s'agit bien d'un génocide.

A bientôt

----------


## -didou-

d'accord avec le monsieur au dessus là...

----------


## Une_abeille

Je la trouve choquante cette comparaison aux nazis, c'est de l'extrémisme, faire passer une idée en associant ceux qui mangent de la viande au mal, en gros devenez végétariens nous luttons contre les méchants mangeurs de viande ... ça frôle le ridicule
Sinon à part ce passage la vidéo est correct et fait réfléchir mais faut penser à mesurer ses propos quand on met une vidéo en ligne comme celle la...

----------


## -didou-

> ça frôle le ridicule


nan

"JE PENSE QUE ça frôle le ridicule" serait plus approprié.

----------


## artigrigan

Eh ben, en plus je vois que vous êtes plusieurs, c'est fou. Des gens comme ça on en rencontre tous les jours, mais lire ça sur un forum essayant de sauver des animaux, ça me laisse... pantois. Car si j'imagine que si on vous pose la question vous dites que vous adorez les animaux. Tout en participant à tout ce qui se passe, et en montrant du doigt le premier qui le dénonce. Belle hypocrisie ! Je m'en vais donc, je tenais juste à délivrer mon message, aux vegans et aux autres qui luttent pour les droits des animaux, je veux dire pour de vrai, pas juste pour les animaux qu'un humain peut garder chez soi, merci d'exister, aux autres, n'oubliez pas qu'au fond de la caverne il y a une lumière, c'est pas interdit, d'aller voir ce qu'il y a derrière.

----------


## poison ivy

Alors, déjà, pardon si j'ai vexé des gens.
Je me suis exprimée sincèrement, comme j'aurais pu le faire en ayant des gens en face de moi.
J'ai donné mon opinion, avec maladresse, certes, mais pour montrer aussi que selon les personnes auxquelles on s'adresse, les comparaisons peuvent servir ou desservir une cause.
Dans mon cas, là, ça dessert la cause du veganisme.
Mais il ne s'agit que de mon opinion et je ne vais pas m'amuser à tourner en ridicule les vidéos pro-vegan.

Je trouve que la comparaison avec le nazisme et mauvaise parce que les nazis voulaient extérminer une "race", pas l'exploiter pour sa consommation.
Personne ne veut exterminer les animaux, sous pretexte que ce sont des êtres inférieurs.
Les nazis ont cherché à se débarrasser de tous les juifs (et tziganes, et homosexuels), à les faire disparaitre...

Et pour le viol, je n'ai pas particuilèrement d'argument pour expliquer en quoi JE trouve que çe n'a rien à voir à part peut-être que l'accusation là réside dans la non assistance à personne en danger.
Je ne parle pas au nom de tout le monde ici, je me doute bien que certains sont très actifs.
mais si la compraison veut être adéquate, la personne qui ne participe pas à l'exploitation animale, par conviction, serait comme une personne qui serait contre le viol (oui bon...comme beaucoup j'espère...), pas qui va aider.
Beaucoup de personnes, et j'en fais partie, se contentent d'être "contre", pas forcément actifs.
Bon je n'arrive pas à m'exprimer clairement...compliqué les forums.


'   ::

----------


## -didou-

t'en fais pas bibou c'est humain de s'exprimer selon ce qu'on ressent. Et on ressent trop souvent en fonction de ce dont on a appris au long de notre vie. Donc forcément, changer de raisonnement prend du temps et beaucoup de recul. De même que tu a dû le faire en décidant de changer ton mode de vie.

bisou

----------


## Une_abeille

> et j'aime aussi les critiques négatives,


C'est pas flagrant!




> Eh ben, en plus je vois que vous êtes plusieurs, c'est fou. Des gens comme ça on en rencontre tous les jours, mais lire ça sur un forum essayant de sauver des animaux, ça me laisse... pantois. Car si j'imagine que si on vous pose la question vous dites que vous adorez les animaux.


Et bien vous croyez quoi qu'on protège les animaux uniquement en devenant végétarien? non seulement une branche bien précise d'animaux!
En quoi être végétarien aide des animaux comme les tortues (oui moi mon truc c'est les tortues) j'essaye de les protéger du mieux que je peux qu'elles soient sauvages ou captives mais comme je suis un méchant omnivore ça ne compte pas je pense, faut arrête de faire une généralisation comme celle la: VG  = defenseurs des animaux OMNI = hypocrites nazis

----------


## -didou-

ton discours est spéciste. Va au bout de ton raisonnement. Pourquoi privilégier une espece et en avoir strictement rien à carrer d'une autre ?
Les faits sont simplissimes : il faut agir par TOUS les moyens à notre portée.

----------


## Une_abeille

Mon raisonnement c'est que ca sert à rien de vouloir globaliser la PA car c'est impossible, chacun aide du mieux qu'il peut dans des domaines qu'il connait, à chacun sa "spécialité", si c'est ça être "spéciste" alors oui je le suis et je vois pas du tout où est le problème

----------


## Noemie-

Propagande ?   ::

----------


## -didou-

le problème c'est justement que le spécisme c'est du racisme mon loulou...

En plus tu dis t'occuper de tortues... franchement, à part celles que tu dois avoir chez toi tu dois pas en croiser des masses de ces petites bêtes...
Alors dire que tu fais ce qui est ta spécialité, ici j'appelle ça de la flemme.

Arrêter de bouffer ne serait-ce que de la viande, c'est à la portée de tout le monde et ça ne réclame aucun effort. Je pense que ça devrait te convenir alors...

----------


## -didou-

et au fait...

bisou !

----------


## Noemie-

Alors tu préfères te cantonner sur toutes les espèces en sachant, que, vu les hommes sur cette planète, tu ne dois pas en sauver "beaucoup", plutôt qu'une espèce en particulier, où tu pourrais mieux t'investir et te pencher sur le sujet ?

Chacun sont point de vue mais ça m'étonne que tu reproches qu'on s'interresse aux tortues plutôt qu'à une autre espèce  :grattgratt:

----------


## Une_abeille

> le problème c'est justement que le spécisme c'est du racisme mon loulou...
> 
> En plus tu dis t'occuper de tortues... franchement, à part celles que tu dois avoir chez toi tu dois pas en croiser des masses de ces petites bêtes...
> Alors dire que tu fais ce qui est ta spécialité, ici j'appelle ça de la flemme.
> 
> Arrêter de bouffer ne serait-ce que de la viande, c'est à la portée de tout le monde et ça ne réclame aucun effort. Je pense que ça devrait te convenir alors...


Bah les cistudes je sais pas si tu vois ce que c'est je peux te sortir autant de photos que tu veux d'elle à l'état sauvage ce qui est pas courant, je récupère les tortues de floride que le garde pêche attrape car sinon elles finissent bruler dans un bidon, et je suis en train de discuter à propos de réintroduction, ne dis surtout pas que j'ai la flemme alors que tu me connais pas

----------


## -didou-

Non non c'est pas du tout ça, je lui reproche de ne pas vouloir protéger TOUTES les especes. Et franchement, c'est tellement facile de sauver des centaines d'animaux chaque année simplement en arrêtant d'en manger !

----------


## -didou-

Mon poussin, tu dois très bien savoir que les tortues de floride sont une espece classée nuisible et qu'elles bouffent tout ce qui leur tombe sous le bec... Bon courage avec les pecheurs parce que là tu va en avoir besoin...

----------


## Une_abeille

> Mon poussin, tu dois très bien savoir que les tortues de floride sont une espece classée nuisible et qu'elles bouffent tout ce qui leur tombe sous le bec... Bon courage avec les pecheurs parce que là tu va en avoir besoin...


Bah tu fais parti de la plupart des gens qui ont entendu à la télé la tortue de floride elle mange tout ,elle détruit tout, elle s'attaque même defois aux nageurs    ::  
Bien sur ils oublient de rappeller que la tortue de floride (qui vient pas de floride d'ailleurs) est carnivore uniquement durant sa période juvénile, au fil du temps son régime alimentaire devient omnivore à tendance herbivore (stade adulte)
mais il est plus pratique de dire que la tortue détruit tout plutôt que de trouver le vrai problème qui  est l'assechement de marais afin de construire des habitations ou encore divers polluants rejetés dans l'eau
Cependant la tortue n'étant pas autochtone elle a rien à faire dans nos étangs mais c'est pas pour ca qu'il faut lui coller une mauvaise réputation sans raisons fondées

----------


## Noemie-

Non mais une-abeille, laisse tomber   ::  

Il est plus intelligent, c'est sur, il sauve tellement d'espèces... 

Tes tortues on s'en fout, s'pas l'espèce première à sauver   ::

----------


## Noemie-

> Non non c'est pas du tout ça, je lui reproche de ne pas vouloir protéger TOUTES les especes. Et franchement, c'est tellement facile de sauver des centaines d'animaux chaque année simplement en arrêtant d'en manger !


JE trouve ça bête ce genre de remarque. 

Regarde un peu plus ce forum, il est déjà fait pour s'informer   :hein2: 

Chacun ici à sa place dans la PA, soit en sauvant plusieurs espèces, ou alors une que l'on aime en particulier. 

Alors c'est vraiment bête de s'en prendre à quelqu'un qui aime les animaux et qui est sensible à une cause (en l'occurence, des tortues) et de lui dire qu'il est trop nul parce qu'il ne sauve QUE des tortues   :hein2: 


Il va peut-être apprendre petit à petit et en se renseignant que d'être VG sauve pas mal d'animaux, mais pourquoi s'acharner ? Pourquoi l'agresser tout de suite ? 

Je ne serais pas VG, tu ne me donnerais pas envie de l'être    ::

----------


## loo

> Propagande ?


la vidéo?
une goutte d'eau par rapport à l'océan de spécisme dans lequel on se noie depuis notre enfance... et encore, j'exagère quand je dis "une goutte", c'est même moins que ça, parce que cette vidéo faut vouloir la regarder, on décide de la regarder ou pas 
Alors que notre conditionnement spéciste on l'a pas choisi.   :?

----------


## TVNSIC

Impossible aussi de voir la vidéo  :grrr:

----------


## ingrid-euh

> http://ouvrirlesyeux.canalblog.com/archives/2008/06/16/9592359.html
> 
> j'en ai chialé, pas d'images choquantes!
> je crois que c'est *grace à ingrid-euh* que je l'ai trouvée


  ::  

mais c'est dommage, je ne la vois pas !

----------


## ingrid-euh

ah j'ai réussi !  :Big Grin: 

superbe ! très bien réalisé !

----------


## TVNSIC

J'ai pu la voir!!
Géniale!!   :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## boutdchup

Moi j'ai trouvé génialissime...je vais l'envoyer à toutes les personnes que je connais.
J'ai passé 2 ans à faire un BTS PRODUCTION ANIMALE. Je suis allée dans ce BTS par erreur car je croyais que ça allait être génial que j'allais moccuper des petits cochons et des petits veaux. resultats, j'ai fait 2 depressions en 2ans, j'ai raté le BTS biensur car je ne voulais rien faire (dixit : "castre le porcelet ou tu as zéro/20"  donc j'ai eu 0 tout les TP)
j'ai continué pour mes parents (grosse erreur) car j'avais deja abandoné plusieur fois des études et ils en avaient marre que jarète à chaque fois ce que je commence.
J'ai vu des horreurs, des choses indescriptibles, des gens insensible qui font de la souffrance animale un jeu, des geste, des mots, des attitudes intolérables, cest le cauchemar de ma vie, et je pense que je serai marqué à vie. J'ai été elevé à manger de tout, donc de la viande, mais depuis le BTS je boycot certaines viande. je devrais areter completement mais je ne sais pas pourquoi je ne passe pas le pas. je fais un blocage.
Pour ceux qui ne sont pas au courant, toutes les espèces que vous retrouvez dans les étalages des supermarché sont torturés pendant leur début de vie à la ferme, j'ai bien di toutes, et d'une façon odieuse, cruelle, gratuite. (poules,cochons,vaches,moutons,chèvre,lapins,cheva  ux)
moi je dis super la vidéo, si seulement on  pouvait faire changer d'avis tout le monde...

----------


## Diamantika

très belle vidéo effectivemet à diffuser partout. Cela dit je constate un acharnement certain sur les commentaires   ::  

c'est triste personnellement je mange de tout j'ai bcp cotoyé les eleveurs (bovin, volailles) n'oublions pas que pour subvenir aux besoin de la famille il faut travailler... notre liberté s'arrete à celle d'autrui alors respectons les opinions de chacun. (trop de tendance dans les forum au jugement!) tous les forum c'est affligeant !


tiens c'est une bonne idée ça aussi arretons de juger ce qui sont ou pense différement !

----------


## emmajojo

:suspect:   j'ai pas du comprendre....
diamantika tu manges quoi?
et c'est quoi les opinions de chacun?

personne n'oblige personne à devenir éleveur il me semble?
quant à tolérer, t'es sur que t'as vu la vidéo?elle dit bien qu'on est "obligés de tolérer l'intolérable" il me semble?

enfin précise tes propos stp, c'est pas clair.merci.

----------


## Diamantika

:lol2:  Bon effectivement en me relisant c'est pas evident à comprendre. je ne parle pas de la vidéo elle est très bien faite a tendance à convaincre....(excepté pour ma part certaine choses dites que je juge extrémistes) tel que la comparaison aux nazis et la fille violée.

 Après je dis que dans les comms ya baucoup trop de tendance au jugement ! (sur tous les forum) c'est triste la réaction mange de tout tu sauvera bcp d'animaux ou se focaliser sur les tortue en disant que ce n'est qu'un seules espèce que tu sauve   ::    ça me fais rire. cette fille a du mérite de sauver les tortue (connaissance de causes)   ::    à elle !
Respecter les autres et dans un forum il me semble que ça doit etre l'une des règles de base

Après en rapport aux éleveur j'informe que j'en connais et qu'ils travaillent dur pour subvenir aux besoins de leurs familles. ils ont leurs convictions c'est un dur métier et ils ont du mérite ! 

Je pense avoir été plus explicite sur ce sujet au moins  :ange2: 

je ne cherche pas à créer de polémique    ::

----------


## tatmikina

marche plus le lien...
 ::

----------


## emmajojo

ouh là tu nous l'a ressorti de derrière les fagots celle-là!!! 

je vais essayer de la retrouver!

----------


## yannn



----------


## emmajojo

bon elle est sur you tube, en deux parties par contre.
le début : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=52uD0oFY ... PLindex=40

la suite : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qcB2xN9Y ... re=channel

----------


## tatmikina

merci
ai regardé earthlings ce soir,
garde donc celle là pour demain soir,
parce que sinon je vais mourir

----------


## emmajojo

elle ne dure qu'une vingtaine de minutes, et n'est pas du tout tournée pareil qu'earthlings, donc si tu le sens tu peux y aller 
elle est pro-vegan en gros.
mais faut bien admettre qu'après earthlings, on a besoin de souffler un coup....

----------


## tatmikina

oui un gros coup

 ::

----------


## ingrid-euh

ah oui, je la connais.

elle est très sympa.

c'est complètement différent de earthlings.


je l'ai en entièrement sur mon site d'information : http://unamourvache.info/index.php?opti ... 1Itemid=61

----------

